# BMW ISTA-D 2.30 ENG (UK) + GER (DE) On VMWare



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*BMW ISTA-D 2.30 ENG (UK) + GER (DE) On VMWare*

Courtesy of monekyboy8888 on bmwcoding.com:

RapidShare Links:

https://rapidshare.com/files/1929458073/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part01.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2564352209/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part02.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/629018450/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part03.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/948674790/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part04.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2050106498/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part05.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2700713293/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part06.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3583804606/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part07.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1421920033/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part08.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/790654986/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part09.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3823837489/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part10.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2935312423/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part11.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/579145159/ISTA_D_2.30_VM.part12.rar

Torrent File:

http://fs07n5.sendspace.com/dl/3ccf...4/4ff7605e1e8c4551/z9vpaj/ISTA-D 2.30.torrent

1) Needs VMWare or VMWare Player to run VM.

2) Needs Genuine BMW ICOM, or ICOM Clone, or ICOM Emulator.


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

Pardon my noob ignorance, what's the difference to the E-sys?

Well, never mind, search is your friend :
http://www.obd2be.com/bmw-ista-p-635.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E-Sys is similar to ISTA/P for Progamming. ISTA/D is for Diagnostics. It has wiring diagrams and diagnosis, but also repair and replace, training, and other documents. essentially DIS, WDS, TIS, etc. all combined.


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys is similar to ISTA/P for Progamming. ISTA/D is for Diagnostics. It has wiring diagrams and diagnosis, but also repair and replace, training, and other documents. essentially DIS, WDS, TIS, etc. all combined.


Thanks, good stuff as usual!

Slightly deviating from subject, try adding 5AS to your FA. Then go to HUD and see the new options, including SLI ON/OFF...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

john mclane said:


> Thanks, good stuff as usual!
> 
> Slightly deviating from subject, try adding 5AS to your FA. Then go to HUD and see the new options, including SLI ON/OFF...


Thanks, but I don't have a HUD...that's DreamCar's project.


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but I don't have a HUD...that's DreamCar's project.


I found that this addition releases the SLI ON/OFF option on coding. That shouldn't matter if you have HUD or not, only the lane departure warning, I believe.
Some of the options are in the KAFAS also...
It also shows a fog detection system with automatic fog lights, particularly useful in soupy days in the Galveston area...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

john mclane said:


> I found that this addition releases the SLI ON/OFF option on coding. That shouldn't matter if you have HUD or not, only the lane departure warning, I believe.
> Some of the options are in the KAFAS also...
> It also shows a fog detection system with automatic fog lights, particularly useful in soupy days in the Galveston area...


I should have specififed that I don't have LDW either, so I do not have the camera for SLI at all. Automatic Fog Lights are interesting, although I image it's tied to the same camera and SLI weather system.


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I should have specififed that I don't have LDW either, so I do not have the camera for SLI at all. Automatic Fog Lights are interesting, although I image it's tied to the same camera and SLI weather system.


Bummer, makes you itch to put a new one on order...I think next time I'll only get (I rarely order) the hardware on board, the software can be dealt later...


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

@shawnsheridan

Thanks for the links. Any suggestions on where to get the BMW ICOM?

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

john mclane said:


> I found that *this addition releases the SLI ON/OFF option on coding*. That shouldn't matter if you have HUD or not, only the lane departure warning, I believe.
> Some of the options are in the KAFAS also...
> It also shows a fog detection system with automatic fog lights, particularly useful in soupy days in the Galveston area...


John, can you clarify this. Are you saying by adding to the VO and coding a module, the CAFD file has *new* entries that can be FDL coded that did not exist before, or only that new options appear in iDrive that were not previously present?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> Thanks for the links. Any suggestions on where to get the BMW ICOM?
> 
> JEG23


A seller recommended to me the following Chinese ICOM Clone, however, I did not purchase it, so I cannot personally vouch for it:

http://www.chinamaster88.com/En/ProductView.asp?ID=104

I believe the cost is around $700, a bargain compared to an original BMW ICOM, which is north of $3500.

I am trying to go the software ICOM Emulator VM route, which should cost around $150, but I need to better understand it's limitations. As I understand it, it can be used with E-Net for ISTA/D fully, however, with ISTA/P it is limited to Coding and no Programming.


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> John, can you clarify this. Are you saying by adding to the VO and coding a module, the CAFD file has *new* entries that can be FDL coded that did not exist before, or only that new options appear in iDrive that were not previously present?


The former. The entries were also in English, which I did not see in other files. They did not appear on idrive, but I need to finish changing other options. 
I'll take a screen shot next time...

Please take in consideration my newbieness.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

john mclane said:


> The former. The entries were also in English, which I did not see in other files. They did not appear on idrive, but I need to finish changing other options.
> I'll take a screen shot next time...
> 
> Please take in consideration my newbieness.


Please do confirm this. I have never seen or heard of where coding a VO Change added new CAFD Entries that weren't already there. If true, it could explain why some FDL Codes that one would think should exist haven't been found, as most people bypass the VO change.


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Please do confirm this. I have never seen or heard of where coding a VO Change added new CAFD Entries that weren't already there. If true, it could explain why some FDL Codes that one would think should exist haven't been found, as most people bypass the VO change.


Again, accounting that I just started doing this, when I changed the VO with those options, I had CAFD entries that were not there before and the entry description was in English, which I did not see anywhere else.
I can reply later with the FA options I have and you see if it's indeed the way I described or I'm just too new at this...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow ! Finally ... Thanks Shawn!... Not sure how many people would really realize the effort in making these things available .... 


And we should look in to the idea of gathering funds so that we can get hold off the software which are financially limited... There are hundreds/thousands? of folks who got benefit out of our mission , i hope it shouldnt be a issue.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Icom emulator is no longer for sale At the 150 price, in fact it's now up to 350 for it. I inquired about it a month ago and it was at 15O but now it's jacked up to 350. Sucks. So it's either Chinese Icom for 700+ or Icom emulator for 35O. At those prices clone would be better


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> Icom emulator is no longer for sale At the 150 price, in fact it's now up to 350 for it. I inquired about it a month ago and it was at 15O but now it's jacked up to 350. Sucks. So it's either Chinese Icom for 700+ or Icom emulator for 35O. At those prices clone would be better


Supply & demand...but not worth it for that price. The clone I saw close to the ~600 already with shipping. Wait an see the number of offers in alibaba, as they go up, the price goes down.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

dreamcar said:


> wow ! Finally ... Thanks shawn!... Not sure how many people would really realize the effort in making these things available ....
> 
> And we should look in to the idea of gathering funds so that we can get hold off the software which are financially limited... There are hundreds/thousands? Of folks who got benefit out of our mission , i hope it shouldnt be a issue.


+1


----------



## TibeRiuS (Aug 8, 2012)

I manage to get ISTA-D working on Vmware, but I can't get a genuine BMW ICOM to connect. 
Is there any settings in vmware network that must configure? like IPs.........
Hope anyone can help me.
Thanks!!


----------



## chli1976 (Aug 19, 2012)

Part11 is offlin, can anyone upload it again please
Thank you


----------

